
Tips on caching in Django, lessons learned scaling beyond millions of users - eralpb
https://medium.com/@bayraktar.eralp/caching-and-scaling-django-dc80a54012
======
eralpb
If you don't like Medium's UX, find the article here:
[https://eralpbayraktar.com/blog/django/2020/caching-with-
dja...](https://eralpbayraktar.com/blog/django/2020/caching-with-django)

Hey everyone, I wanted to share some tips and insights about caching. I'm a
firm believer caching is very important/effective but you have to be very
careful and engineer-minded while designing it. It's a 7-minute read.

Some problems include serving stale objects or not having central logic to
calculate cache efficiency. This part 1 is more like an introduction but I'm
willing to share a very good library and middleware that will help you in 2
things. First is solving cache-related bugs, and second is measuring cache
efficiency. Tune in for part 2 :)

